# Nosework harness and poodle coat, looking for advice or recommendations



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Those are the two brands that were recommended by my NW instructor. I tried her ComfortFlex on my dog, and it seemed fine. I think that I also searched this forum and found another poodle owner who used the CF. The CF harness has a handle with a ring on the top; I often hold my dog by the harness ring when approaching the start line. It's running a little tight now because my dog's hair is too long, however it is adjustable (we have M/L). The harness hasn't caused any knots in the coat, but my dog is 5 years old (well past coat change), and doesn't wear the harness for very long (only while searching).

I tried a Freedom harness many years ago for 'nice walks.' It rubbed the hair on my dogs side enough to result in a bare spot. That may have been a function of his age/coat at the time. I have another harness for tracking, a nylon tracking harness from J&J (XL).


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

My dog hates wearing a harness for nose work, she just hates harnesses in general. Although she’s happy in her sleepypod travel harness which I leave on her when we go shopping or to the park.

I have the Brilliant K9. She wore it for agility class for awhile including when I had her in a modified continental and I didn’t notice any mats developing. She only wore it once a week for class. 

If you do buy the Brilliant K9, do not buy the quick release buckle. Babykins learned how to release it herself, took her seconds to release. She did it the first time I put the harness on her. She left it on in class, but she sure was quick to help me remove it after class.

I will look at the other suggestions because Babykins is the kind of dog that races from the starting gate to the first hidden scent and I don’t like pulling on her collar.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

@scooterscout99 Wow, thanks for the bonus photos of your beautiful poodle working in harness! It sounds like I’m looking at a couple of good products, and it comes down to personal preference.

@Skylar Thank you for your feedback on the Brilliant K9. Sounds like the quick release is too easy for a smart poodle. I appreciate the information on how it worked when Babykins was in a mod conti.

I noticed that the ComfortFlex has an extra sizing adjustment on their small dog harness chest strap, so this is tipping me toward the ComfortFlex.

I appreciate the advice, thanks again!


----------

